
VPNs are NOT for anonymity. They're for hotel and cafe WiFi - qrbLPHiKpiux
https://twitter.com/kennwhite/status/591074055018582016
======
octosphere
They're also handy for spoofing your geolocation. So geolocation spoofing and
routing traffic over hostile networks like Starbucks wifi is _all_ a VPN
should be used for.

